# Emerald Coast Redfish Club 2013 Kick-off Party!!!



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Emerald Coast Redfish Club Kick-off Party!!!!! 
February 16TH @ 2:00----
We'll be at Johnny O'Quigley's (Across from Bass Pro Shops) Destin---
For more info call Mike Pattison @ (850)377-0195 or Jim Whitaker @ (850)419-5775:thumbup:


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbup: It looks like we picked up 6 or 7 new teams for 2013. We also picked up several new sponsors. We always have room for more!!! Circle March 9th on your calendar. Tournament #1 is going out of Panama City @ River Camps!!!! This is a super venue for or first tournament!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

For more info call Mike Pattison @ (850)377-0195 or Jim Whitaker @ (850)419-5775:thumbup:


----------

